# The Rolling Suite Gets New Shoes And A Little More Juice



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well the Rolling Suite is still for sale but that doesn't mean we are not going to continue enjoying our 31RQS until it's replaced.

During school vacation we are heading down to Cherry Hill Park Campground to visit Washington DC again. We had a great trip a couple of years ago and decided that we should do it again.

After 3+ years on the Nanco tires we have, it is time to change them out. They are showing cracks and I just don't like the looks of them. Campers Inn will be doing the work and we'll have the brakes done, bearings taken care of too. With that I am adding a second battery and battery box. Don't know if we'll stop over night on the way down, but last time the second battery would have been helpful.

If she gets sold someones going to have pretty new tires and current maintenance taken care of. That's a pretty good deal.

This is really the best of both worlds. If we don't sell the 31RQS its a great camper and we love it (and she likes to travel!). If we do then we'll have a new Outback to enjoy. Any way you slice it...What's not to enjoy!

So if any of you Maryland/DC types are in the area during the last week of April, first part of May, stop in and say hello!

See ya out there!

Eric


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Note to self...









Eric, do you need the Tundra to tow her? 
Oh - never mind - the snow should all be gone by then


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Note to self...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, if we can get it into gear I suppose we could give it a shot!







Or i can drive...


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Got a spare belt handy.







Did you keep any of the old Nanco's I used to take a backup just incase.

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Note to self...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, if we can get it into gear I suppose we could give it a shot!







Or i can drive...








[/quote]

OH...it's in gear...again. Kathy fixed what YOU tried hard to break.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

johnp2000 said:


> Got a spare belt handy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a blow below the ....wait for it......

Belt

HAHaHahahHAhahhhhaaa!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Note to self...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, if we can get it into gear I suppose we could give it a shot!







Or i can drive...








[/quote]

OH...it's in gear...again. Kathy fixed what YOU tried hard to break.
[/quote]

Me? ME?! Who was driving that......THING?

I do believe it was YOU I remember with the wrinkled brow and inquisitive expression, Judester of Wolfwood!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> Note to self...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, if we can get it into gear I suppose we could give it a shot!







Or i can drive...








[/quote]

OH...it's in gear...again. Kathy fixed what YOU tried hard to break.
[/quote]

Me? ME?! Who was driving that......THING?

I do believe it was YOU I remember with the wrinkled brow and inquisitive expression, Judester of Wolfwood!
[/quote]

I'm really hoping someone got pictures of this (or at least of the aftermath!!!)


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Nathan said:


> Note to self...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, if we can get it into gear I suppose we could give it a shot!







Or i can drive...








[/quote]

OH...it's in gear...again. Kathy fixed what YOU tried hard to break.
[/quote]

Me? ME?! Who was driving that......THING?

I do believe it was YOU I remember with the wrinkled brow and inquisitive expression, Judester of Wolfwood!
[/quote]

I'm really hoping someone got pictures of this (or at least of the aftermath!!!)

[/quote]

A certain individual CLAIMS to have photgraphic evidence but I highly doubt it. The proof may remain shrouded in mystery.

What actually happened in that field that Spring morning?

Did Wolfwood participate in the alleged incident?

Was this "Tundra" Really even used?

Certainly I would never be caught in it!!

And I can neither confirm or deny any knowledge of the specifics of the incident if indeed it ever occured.

Thank you...


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

You'll be just in time to enjoy the Cherry Blooms...first week in April I believe. If you need any local information, please don't hesitate to ask.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Southpaw said:


> You'll be just in time to enjoy the Cherry Blooms...first week in April I believe. If you need any local information, please don't hesitate to ask.
> 
> Enjoy your trip!


 Thanks Southpaw, but we are heading down the last week of April and will miss the blossoms. We'll trade the blossoms for warming trends in weather! Hopefully the weather will be good.

Eric


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

We have been thinking about visiting this CG. It is not too far from us. Do they still have trips into DC? or is there some better way to get into the capital area for siteseeing without driving?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

brenda said:


> We have been thinking about visiting this CG. It is not too far from us. Do they still have trips into DC? or is there some better way to get into the capital area for siteseeing without driving?


 Yup they still do the daily trips according to the Office. The other thing I like, and we did instead was to drive the 1 mile to the Green line (I think it was Green) station, park and take the train in. That made things very easy! and it was relatively cheap.

Additionally the Metro sells bus passes that are a deal. We took a cab once in Washington. I watched the meter and where this guy was driving and I asked for him to pull over and let us out. We were getting hosed. I have been in enough countries, cities and such and have used cabs frequently. I immediately got the feeling we were being taken for a ride (pardon the pun)! it only took several minutes for me to confirm it.

I may have been a tourist that day but it wasnt my first time around the DC Block.

Eric


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

egregg57 said:


> We have been thinking about visiting this CG. It is not too far from us. Do they still have trips into DC? or is there some better way to get into the capital area for siteseeing without driving?


 Yup they still do the daily trips according to the Office. The other thing I like, and we did instead was to drive the 1 mile to the Green line (I think it was Green) station, park and take the train in. That made things very easy! and it was relatively cheap.

Additionally the Metro sells bus passes that are a deal. We took a cab once in Washington. I watched the meter and where this guy was driving and I asked for him to pull over and let us out. We were getting hosed. I have been in enough countries, cities and such and have used cabs frequently. I immediately got the feeling we were being taken for a ride (pardon the pun)! it only took several minutes for me to confirm it.

I may have been a tourist that day but it wasnt my first time around the DC Block.

Eric
[/quote]
Eric (and anyone else that wants to chime in)-

We will be staying at Cherry Hill Park at the end of June, and wanted to get your opinions on the best (cheapest/easiest) way to travel into the city with a family of 5. We will be spending 5 days there going into /out of the city each day and would like to make the trip a pleasant experience.
There may be a day (or two) that we end up driving into the city based on some of our activities, so was also wondering about any recommendation about parking - probably 1/2 way close to Library of Congress.

--Greg


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

folsom_five said:


> We have been thinking about visiting this CG. It is not too far from us. Do they still have trips into DC? or is there some better way to get into the capital area for siteseeing without driving?


Yup they still do the daily trips according to the Office. The other thing I like, and we did instead was to drive the 1 mile to the Green line (I think it was Green) station, park and take the train in. That made things very easy! and it was relatively cheap.

Additionally the Metro sells bus passes that are a deal. We took a cab once in Washington. I watched the meter and where this guy was driving and I asked for him to pull over and let us out. We were getting hosed. I have been in enough countries, cities and such and have used cabs frequently. I immediately got the feeling we were being taken for a ride (pardon the pun)! it only took several minutes for me to confirm it.

I may have been a tourist that day but it wasnt my first time around the DC Block.

Eric
[/quote]
Eric (and anyone else that wants to chime in)-

We will be staying at Cherry Hill Park at the end of June, and wanted to get your opinions on the best (cheapest/easiest) way to travel into the city with a family of 5. We will be spending 5 days there going into /out of the city each day and would like to make the trip a pleasant experience.
There may be a day (or two) that we end up driving into the city based on some of our activities, so was also wondering about any recommendation about parking - probably 1/2 way close to Library of Congress.

--Greg
[/quote]

Well you picked a great place to do it from. one recommendation i have is try to stay away from the back in sites. they are very close together. last time we stayed I could not extend my awning this year we are behind and to the left of the office (referenced from looking into the park from the entrance.

Firstly, the metro is the way to go. Especially with a family of five. The trains have several stops up and down the mall area and just off it that make getting around pretty easy. The metro also offers boarding passes for busses that travel between all the points of interest and is another very good way to go. The ride on the train from the parking lot just down the road from the CG is a quick one. The Metro is very clean.

Trolleys run from the CG but leave and return at specific times and we did not want to be put into a fixed schedule.

Check to see what is happening in Washington prior to heading down. The week we are to be there Embassy Row will be open and will be having cultural themed displays and activities.

When we went down there last, we caught the last day of a cultural festival on the Mall that was very cool. We had headed down for the fourth of july. And that was great, just great! I thought it would have taken us hours to leave. Nope, 10 minutes to the trains 15-20mins to the parking lot and just a hop skip and a jump and we were back. I was psyched!

P.S. I am sure the kids will love the pool!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well! Got the Rolling Suite back with slick new bearings, four new tires, 2 new batteries, and newly adjusted brakes! We are ready to....oh yeah..Wash and Wax.

Okay.............. I am ALMOST ready to go!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

What route you taking? Specifically, are you coming down Rt 17 or 287 from NY entering NJ. I ll buy you coffee en route if you are.

John


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> What route you taking? Specifically, are you coming down Rt 17 or 287 from NY entering NJ. I ll buy you coffee en route if you are.
> 
> John


We haven't made our final plans. We will be stopping in CT on Friday night then I think it'll be 84 to 284, 87 to 287 or something of that nature. Tina wants to do the Tappan Zee rather than the GW. I have gotten pretty good at avoiding traffic going through NY. B ut last trip Tina really didn't care for the closed quarters of 95 and going through the center of NYC. I like it cause I got New England Sports Team stickers on my truck....stirring the pot ya know!

So I don't know yet John. But I will soon.

Eric


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Well! Got the Rolling Suite back with slick new bearings, four new tires, 2 new batteries, and newly adjusted brakes! We are ready to....oh yeah..Wash and Wax.
> 
> Okay.............. I am ALMOST ready to go!!


AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH...so THAT's why they haven't finished work on Puff yet!!!!!


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

egregg57 said:


> What route you taking? Specifically, are you coming down Rt 17 or 287 from NY entering NJ. I ll buy you coffee en route if you are.
> 
> John


We haven't made our final plans. We will be stopping in CT on Friday night then I think it'll be 84 to 284, 87 to 287 or something of that nature. Tina wants to do the Tappan Zee rather than the GW. I have gotten pretty good at avoiding traffic going through NY. B ut last trip Tina really didn't care for the closed quarters of 95 and going through the center of NYC. I like it cause I got New England Sports Team stickers on my truck....stirring the pot ya know!

So I don't know yet John. But I will soon.

Eric
[/quote]

If you get the chance, check out Assateague Island and Chincoteauge in MD and Northern VA. Absolutely beautiful!! Ocean City MD is a cool place too..


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Well! Got the Rolling Suite back with slick new bearings, four new tires, 2 new batteries, and newly adjusted brakes! We are ready to....oh yeah..Wash and Wax.
> 
> Okay.............. I am ALMOST ready to go!!


AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH...so THAT's why they haven't finished work on Puff yet!!!!!















[/quote]

HUH? I told them you said it was okay!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Well! Got the Rolling Suite back with slick new bearings, four new tires, 2 new batteries, and newly adjusted brakes! We are ready to....oh yeah..Wash and Wax.
> 
> Okay.............. I am ALMOST ready to go!!


AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH...so THAT's why they haven't finished work on Puff yet!!!!!















[/quote]

HUH? I told them you said it was okay!!















[/quote]
So you tell fibs there, too, eh??? Oh well. No big surprise.

Except that - well - I thought for sure Jaimie & Chris knew you better than to believe EVERYTHING you say...









Have a great trip! See you when you get back!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Well! Got the Rolling Suite back with slick new bearings, four new tires, 2 new batteries, and newly adjusted brakes! We are ready to....oh yeah..Wash and Wax.
> 
> Okay.............. I am ALMOST ready to go!!


AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH...so THAT's why they haven't finished work on Puff yet!!!!!















[/quote]

HUH? I told them you said it was okay!!















[/quote]
So you tell fibs there, too, eh??? Oh well. No big surprise.

Except that - well - I thought for sure Jaimie & Chris knew you better than to believe EVERYTHING you say...









Have a great trip! See you when you get back!








[/quote]

You'll see me before then, Wolfie!! I still have to come over and see your new toys and fill the divots you left in the front yard!!
















Is it beer o'clock yet?!


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

egregg57 said:


> After 3+ years on the Nanco tires we have, it is time to change them out. They are showing cracks and I just don't like the looks of them.
> 
> Eric


Good decision on the tire issue Eric.
2 years ago, going to head down to Flagstaff, AZ. Checked the tires, Yep going to replace (TT 10 yrs old ORIGINAL TIRES LOTS OF MILES). Plan: check out tire prices in the USA (we get so hosed here on the price of everything!)
So, long story short, on the way back, stopped off for fuel in Beaver , UT guy filling me up suggested I look at the tires, ....belts coming thru on three out of four tires.... My lucky day, had tires in stock, had all four done right on the spot. 
Great service and Great Price !!! 
58 minutes total including fill up !!!

I have no idea why those original tires lasted so long. No cracking nothing..I was fanatical about tire pressure though.


----------

